# New Shoot



## Digital Matt (Jan 27, 2007)

These are some shots of my friend Maggie Green, who is a Brazilian singer.  The first is a possible concept for her cd cover, and the others are various PR images for web and print.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 27, 2007)

nice, i wish i had the lighting u have, lol


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 27, 2007)

man those are so deluxe


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2007)

Good job!
I like them all, real high quality pics...
I guess the first one is the best choice for a cd cover.
Don`t you have some pictures with a microphone in her hand (our something like that)? I think if you do it like that, it would be pretty good.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Sebastian, I do have some with a microphone.  I just didn't get around to processing them yet.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2007)

Matt - Beautiful lighting, as usual.  But, first one doesn't work for me.  I'm not sure why, I think it's about showing the face from that angle, makes it look ... pudgy.  Seems an awkward choice for cd cover.

2nd is my favorite.  Great.  Showing her bare feet and her relaxed smile makes her look natural and I like her music already.

I like 3 also, but the forehead glare is borderline (which is just my taste and no big deal). Great relaxed smile again.

Just a suggestion, but this woman looks like she'd look great in a Brazilian inspired choker.  With her long neck, natural looks, beautiful fleshtone and a choker (maybe made of material, not necessarily jewelry), well, just a thought.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Jazz.  I can see what you mean about the first one.  If I had shot more from overhead, it would have lessened the impact of her jawline.

Good suggestion about the choker, and actually, she's weaing one in #3, but you just can't see it.  My wife had a nice ethnic one for her to wear.  I'll try and process another one where you can see it better.

Thanks for the comments   I'm always looking to improve.  The more I do this, the more I start to realize what I want before hand.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW!  #2 in the second set just sings!  (So to speak...)

I really do love it.  

Her tattoo, is it blurry like that, or is it the skin treatment you've applied?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Robert.

Her tattoo is wierd.  It is sort of blurry.  It has halos around it.  I left the skin softening off of that area, so that's actually how it was recorded.  I contemplated doing some extensive cloning to clean it up, but decided it was too much effort


----------



## Alison (Jan 28, 2007)

These are beautiful, Matt. You've captured her well and I think they will be fantastic promotional pieces for her.


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Jan 28, 2007)

wow, the second (with the mic) is great. if you were to crop it, i believe that it would be a great choice for the cd cover. and wow, your lighting is, if you didn't already know, superb.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice, matt!


i love number 1, 2, and the one with the mic...the rest are quite good but those are my faves.  you're using 2 AB's, right? what modifiers did you use?

you've become quite good at your lighting...very nice PP work too


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you Alison.

Thanks Cameron.  I'll look at potential crops of the mic photo for the cover.  It actually allows more room for text, which is nice.  Good eye 

Thanks Daniel   I'm using 3 AB's, and I also have a 36" reflector, and a large white piece of foamcore for bounce.  As for modifiers, I have a 2x3' softbox, and silver umbrellas.  I used different combos on these.  I mostly use the umbrellas for rim lighting, on either side.  The AB ringflash is in my aresenal, and is great because is has an umbrella attachment, and you can slip a softbox attachment over it.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow Mett, this is what I mine! The microphone-photo is very good!
I would put it on the cover too!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you Sebastian


----------



## markc (Jan 29, 2007)

Great shots, Matt. I like the posing, composition, and much of the lighting.

A couple of things that take away are the pose of the head in the first one, as already mentioned. A small pillow under the top of her head would tilt her head up so that it was more perpendicular to the camera.

In most of the shots, there is some "forward shine". The high spots of her face have some distracting highlights, like her cheek, nose, and forehead. They look like they might have been emphasized in software, but that could just be a trick of the light. They aren't completely burnt out, but they do wash out the skin tone. I think they are least noticable in the first shot of each group.

I love that shot of her at the mike. If there was a way to tone down her forhead, cheek, and shoulder, I could easily see it as a CD cover. Instead of a crop, I'd extend the left side. Cropping would lose the great feel and impact it has.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

In photo 3, with red background, the flesh is nice with the red toned down.  But in photo 5 with the white background, it looks like you warmed up the flesh and added saturation.  (Same model with wildly different flesh tones)

Anyway, I love photo 5 and think it's a winning shot, but not the tones in the flesh.  The magenta and yelo both are up over 80%, yikes!  (You knew I was gonna do that, right? )  Sorry, but my eye just can't get past that super saturated hot flesh.  

Lastly, I'd vote to leave the background white as the grey vignette looks like it doesn't belong.


----------



## shingfan (Jan 29, 2007)

what can i say....i love them all.....they are all awesome....Matt...if you dont mind...how do you acheive such nice skin tone?....i'm trying to learn


----------



## Sk8man (Jan 29, 2007)

these are very nice photoes.
i can see that you aint no beginner.
great job


----------



## Karalee (Jan 29, 2007)

Dude you have crazy tonality. This is inspiring stuff!


----------



## snownow (Jan 29, 2007)

As I said on Devart, stunning work.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 31, 2007)

Just have a minute to reply here.  MarkC, I know this type of processing is not for everyone.  Love/hate I guess.  I'm trying to master this commercial look, just to add it to my skillset.  The client is very happy, and I'm learning, so it's all good.

Jazz, thanks for grilling my color.  I'll have to go back and look at the WB settings.  I just don't have time right now with lots of projects running.  This client hasn't picked which shots she wants yet anyway.  When I have prints made, I seldom have a problem with color.  The color does not seem to red to me here, but at work it does.  I know you are evaluating it through the numbers, so I will have a look back.  Thanks again, and thank you to everyone for your comments


----------



## Holly (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt these photos are amazing! Love lighting!! She looks very happy to have YOU doing her ph otographs


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 31, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

